# Breeding



## $PiRaNhA MaN$ (Mar 24, 2005)

Yo is breeding hard or like wuts up wit it???


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

read around in here and make your own conclusion


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Maybe you should check the BREEDING FORUM.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Be more specific please....

Like Hard Compared to what? I put Convicts together and they bred within a week. That to me is easy. Piranha's aren't quite that easy but in some cases people do nothing and their piranha's breed anyway. If the Piranha's want to breed they will. If you are going to try and encourage them to breed then it's time to start asking the more experienced members for advice on how to make em "do it".

Good luck anyway. Piranha Breeding is what has me entranced by Piranha's. I hope someday to become proficient at it..


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I read an article on this site that linked to another, about a guy that imitated the rain season with pvc pipes. I think you also need a tank 300 gallons or bigger. From what I have read


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Not necessarily. Although larger tank's are preferred for breeding piranhas, regular natterri have been breed using a smaller footprint (40-125 gal). Serrasalmus species will always require larger dimensions. The most important factor to consider for breeding tanks is the width dimension (2' and larger are preferred).



Dawgnutz said:


> I read an article on this site that linked to another, about a guy that imitated the rain season with pvc pipes. * I think you also need a tank 300 gallons or bigger. * From what I have read
> [snapback]962175[/snapback]​


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Not necessarily. Although larger tank's are preferred for breeding piranhas, regular natterri have been breed using a smaller footprint (40-125 gal). Serrasalmus species will always require larger dimensions. The most important factor to consider for breeding tanks is the width dimension (2' and larger are preferred).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that, thanks for the info...maybe I'll have some babies one day. Then I'll give them away free on here.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

$PiRaNhA MaN$ said:


> Yo is breeding hard or like wuts up wit it???
> [snapback]955636[/snapback]​


im not trying to flame here but if you check it out piranha man i think may just be trying to up his posts as that he never posts more then once in a topic especially the ones he starts kinda strange 
so i would even give him the time it takes to write a response ( although i just did ) 
guess i gotta practice what i preach 
well anyway 
later


----------

